# Pears, blue cheese and walnuts



## Oceanwatcher (Jan 2, 2009)

I am aware of a few other threads about pears, but I am looking for a bit more specific things.

In my mind, pears go well together with blue cheeze and walnuts. And I am thinking it should be possible to find a recipe for a cheezcake or a pie that combine these three things. But so far, my searches has not preoduced anything worth trying.

Does anyone here have a recipe that uses these three things?


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 2, 2009)

With that combo you really don't have to do anything.. they are really nice together...Slice the pears, crumble the nuts on top of the cheese, drizzle with honey and serve.. maybe with some crusty bread or crackers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 2, 2009)

Oceanwatcher said:


> I am aware of a few other threads about pears, but I am looking for a bit more specific things.
> 
> In my mind, pears go well together with blue cheeze and walnuts. And I am thinking it should be possible to find a recipe for a cheezcake or a pie that combine these three things. But so far, my searches has not preoduced anything worth trying.
> 
> Does anyone here have a recipe that uses these three things?


 
I have a recipe at home for a blue cheese cheesecake. I will PM you with it around 6:00-ish or a bit sooner.  It doesn't use those 3 things specifically, but, that's what cooking is all about!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

Legal Seafood serves a mesculin salad with the three--the walnuts are candied.


----------



## Oceanwatcher (Jan 2, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I have a recipe at home for a blue cheese cheesecake. I will PM you with it around 6:00-ish or a bit sooner.  It doesn't use those 3 things specifically, but, that's what cooking is all about!



Great! That sounds like something that can be adapted. Maybe pear halves under the cheese filling and toasted walnuts on top...

A salad is of course also an option, but this time I was looking for something sweeter  Trying to make the most of some local ingredients.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 2, 2009)

I use the combo with Spring Greens and a Balsamic Vinegar dressing.  It's awesome!!  It's sweet and savory.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 2, 2009)

Oceanwatcher - I am not going home as early as I thought, but, I will send this recipe later tonight.  I was thinking more of some sort of cracker/walnut "crust", with a few walnuts thrown in the mixture and the pears on top, cut in slices, just randomly placed all over the top.


----------



## Oceanwatcher (Jan 2, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Oceanwatcher - I am not going home as early as I thought, but, I will send this recipe later tonight.  I was thinking more of some sort of cracker/walnut "crust", with a few walnuts thrown in the mixture and the pears on top, cut in slices, just randomly placed all over the top.



I'll pick it up whenever it comes. That version sounds like a good idea as well. Have to try it


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 2, 2009)

*I make a dynamite salad using baby spinach, canned pears, walnuts, and blue crumbled blue cheese.  I make a poppyseed dressing.  Sometimes I add dried cranberries to this salad and it really makes it visually pleasing as well as adding to the flavor.  I made this for dinner a few nights ago but used apple slices instead of pears.  *


----------



## Oceanwatcher (Jan 2, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *  I make a poppyseed dressing.   *



Never heard of this before. Do you have a recipe?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 3, 2009)

I have to add that one of my favorite scenarios on a cold, cloudy, dreary autumn or winter afternoon/evening is a platter with a couple of sliced, perfectly ripe pears (any type), a wedge of good blue (Stilton is a favorite), a few crackers, a glass or two of fine Ruby Port, & a good old movie on tv &/or a good book.


----------



## Oceanwatcher (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished a GREAT ruby port here. Now I have to wait for the next trip back to Norway to get another bottle (tax free). It is very expensive to buy the good stuff here. And yes, blue cheese, pears and port is a wonderful combination!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

Oceanwatcher said:


> Nvere heard of this before. Do you have a recipe?



*Here is the recipe.  It's a somewhat sweet dressing and works well with fruits and nuts added to the spinach. I make this in the summer usually, adding sliced strawberries, dried cranberries, canned mandarin oranges and apple pieces.  My grandkids can't get enough.

POPPYSEED DRESSING

3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup sugar, or a little less
3 Tablespoons apple cider vinegar, raspberry vinegar or champagne vinegar.  Don't use plain wine vinegar.
2 tsp. poppyseeds

Mix all ingredients with a wire whisk and refrigerate for about 2 hours to let flavors meld.  This makes about 1 cup and will last for about 4 days in the fridge.

Note: If you can find raspberry vinegar it makes a fantastic difference in the dressing.*


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I have to add that one of my favorite scenarios on a cold, cloudy, dreary autumn or winter afternoon/evening is a platter with a couple of sliced, perfectly ripe pears (any type), a wedge of good blue (Stilton is a favorite), a few crackers, a glass or two of fine Ruby Port, & a good old movie on tv &/or a good book.



*You hit it right on the head.  My husband and I often sat on the patio sipping Port and eating some great exotic cheese on crackers or warm French baguette.  
I still do that once in a while but it's not the same without him.  And Stilton is one of my favorite blues.  The other is Cabrales from Spain.  Outshines Maytag anyday.*


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2009)

You said you were looking for something sweeter..A puff pastry tart shell, smear the bottom with either mascarpone or cream cheese with a little honey not to thick just a thin  layer, then take you pears, slice them into a nice bite size toss into a  skillet with melted butter, cook a few minutes maybe 5 add some more honey or brown sugar some walnuts then pour this on top of the cheese
cut and eat while still warm.Some ice cream or whipped cream if you want something really rich and comfy

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2009)

I sent you a PM Oceanwater.  This bleu cheese cheesecake, you should know, is savory!  I don't know if I could eat a sweet bleu cheese cheesecake, unless, of course, the sweetness came from port drizzled on it!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 3, 2009)

giada makes a tart with sauteed pears creamy gorganzola and proscutto. You could blend the walnuts into the creamy gorganzola. I can try and find the recipe for you if you like. I've made it a few times here at home, it's super easy and really really good!


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 3, 2009)

New Year's eve I made this Bleu Cheese Pear tart for an appetizer.





Puff pastry rounds with a layer of bleu cheese/mascarpone (you could use creamed cheese), a layer of thinly sliced seckel pears (that is what I had on hand). Bake at 400° for 15 minutes, remove from oven and add pine nuts and fresh thyme, return to oven for another 10-12 minutes. Serve immediately with honey drizzled over the top. They were delicious!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my.........that looks amazing.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> giada makes a tart with sauteed pears creamy gorganzola and proscutto. You could blend the walnuts into the creamy gorganzola. I can try and find the recipe for you if you like. I've made it a few times here at home, it's super easy and really really good!



*PLLLLEEEEAAASE try to find that recipe.  I have a wedge of gorgonzola and some prosciutto that needs a home.*


----------



## Oceanwatcher (Jan 3, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *Here is the recipe.
> POPPYSEED DRESSING*



Sounds absolutely amazing. Gonna try this one as soon as possible. It is summer here and lots of fruit available. And more to come.


----------



## Oceanwatcher (Jan 3, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> giada makes a tart with sauteed pears creamy gorganzola and proscutto. You could blend the walnuts into the creamy gorganzola. I can try and find the recipe for you if you like. I've made it a few times here at home, it's super easy and really really good!





DramaQueen said:


> *PLLLLEEEEAAASE try to find that recipe.  I have a wedge of gorgonzola and some prosciutto that needs a home.*



Let me add my voice to that choir  Sounds good as well.

I got the PM and will post a message here when I have tried it.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/pear-gorgonzola-tart-recipe/index.html

here ya go. It is crazy good, enjoy!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 4, 2009)

That sounds divine.  Almost wish I had all the ingredients.  All I have are the pears.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

Oceanwatcher said:


> I am aware of a few other threads about pears, but I am looking for a bit more specific things.
> 
> In my mind, pears go well together with blue cheeze and walnuts. And I am thinking it should be possible to find a recipe for a cheezcake or a pie that combine these three things. But so far, my searches has not preoduced anything worth trying.
> 
> Does anyone here have a recipe that uses these three things?



This recipe was a finalist in the Great American Salad Toss Contest at the IHM&RA Show in New York a few years back.

*Caramelized Pear Salad with Toasted Walnuts and Roquefort on mixed young greens*

makes 4 servings

4 pears (2 Bosc, 2 Bartlett)
2 tablespoons canola oil
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 cup brown Chinese vinegar
1 bunch oak leaf lettuce
1 bunch watercress
1 cup torn pieces of baby Swiss chard
1 cup torn pieces of frisée
Vinaigrette (see below)
1 cup coarsely broken walnut pieces, toasted
Crumbled Roquefort cheese

_To Caramelize the Pears:_
1.   Peel and core the pears and divide each one into 24 slices.  Warm a large sauté pan and add the oil.  Add the pears and turn the heat to medium-low so the pears will not burn before they brown, soften and caramelize.  
2. When the pears have browned on one side, turn them over and sprinkle with the sugar.  Add the vinegar and cover the pan.  Cook for about 20 minutes, then remove the lid and continue cooking until almost all the liquid in the pan has evaporated.
3. Remove the pears to a large plate (in a single layer).  Scrape the remaining pan juices and brown bits into a small bowl for the vinaigrette.

_For the Salad:_
1.	Wash and dry all the greens.  Tear into bite-sized pieces and place into a bowl large enough to hold all of them comfortably.
2. Toss the greens gently to combine.  Then pour over the dressing (reserving about 2 tablespoons) and toss again.
3. Divide the dressed greens evenly between 4 large plates and fan one-fourth of the pears atop each bed of greens.  Be sure to use some of each kind of pear.
4. Sprinkle walnut pieces and Roquefort cheese over each salad.  Drizzle the remaining dressing over all and serve as a first course.

_For the Vinaigrette:_
pear pan juices
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
1/8 teaspoon wasabi powder
1/3 cup walnut oil
1/3 cup canola oil
sea salt and freshly ground white pepper to taste

Place lime juice and wasabi powder in the bowl with the pear pan juices.  Whisk to combine well.  Whisking constantly, add first the walnut oil, then the canola oil.  Taste and add salt and pepper to your liking.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 4, 2009)

Katie E said:


> That sounds divine. Almost wish I had all the ingredients. All I have are the pears.


 

oh it is perfect. My husband and I actually ate nearly the entire thing the day it was made. The only changes I would make would be to try and chop the proscutto into very small peices because the longer strips made it really hard to cut and serve. I would also serve with a little drizzle of honey for another layer of flavor.


----------



## chefnaterock (Jan 4, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I have a recipe at home for a blue cheese cheesecake. I will PM you with it around 6:00-ish or a bit sooner. It doesn't use those 3 things specifically, but, that's what cooking is all about!


 
I would love to have that recipe.  I had a bleu cheese ice cream (with pears and I believe candied walnuts) at Lola Cleveland that made me want to get up and dance!  Would you share with me as well?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 4, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> Pear Gorgonzola Tart Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network
> 
> here ya go. It is crazy good, enjoy!



*Thank you so much.  I read the reviews and enlarged the picture and now I HAVE to make it.  I had to laugh at the reviewer who gave it one star saying that if you don't like gorgonzola you aren't going to like this tart.  Well, DUH.  Why would she even make it in the first place?? *


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *Thank you so much.  I read the reviews and enlarged the picture and now I HAVE to make it.  I had to laugh at the reviewer who gave it one star saying that if you don't like gorgonzola you aren't going to like this tart.  Well, DUH.  Why would she even make it in the first place?? *



you just have to laugh!  

In her book "The Cheeselover's CookBook and Guide," Paula Lambert has a FABulous recipe I've served many times, Port Poached Pears with Stilton Soufflé.  I have made it with other blue cheeses as well, with great success.  You can serve this as dessert, or as a light supper, with a tangy green salad and crusty bread for counterpoints.  I included a link to the book, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 6, 2009)

chefnaterock said:


> I would love to have that recipe. I had a bleu cheese ice cream (with pears and I believe candied walnuts) at Lola Cleveland that made me want to get up and dance! Would you share with me as well?


 
Lola's is a wonderful restaurant. I was there the night before Chef Michael Symon was named Iron Chef America. I knew he had won but he wasn't allowed to confirm it. His restaurant is fabulous--from the amuse bouche to dessert. If you are ever in Cleveland, I would definitely make reservations in advance to go.


----------



## middie (Jan 6, 2009)

I haven't been to Lola's yet. When Barbara and maidrite were up here I thought about going there but I suggested another place instead. Will keep Lola's in mind though.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 8, 2009)

Perfect ingredients for tasty sandwich!! 

Slice the pears, lay on a halve croisant, crumble on the blue cheese and walnuts.  Add leaf lettuce(crisp) and some thin sliced avacado and tomatoes.  Drizzle with a little basil olive oil.... 

I have had this with apples, no reason the pear wouldn't be as good, perhaps better.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

That sounds like a great sandwich, but I wouldn't put it on a croissant.  I have never understood why Americans want to toast and butter the already buttery and cunchy (if made right) croissant, or splitting them horizontally for a sandwich.  Now, if you want to stuff them before baking, that's a horse of a different color.  
I think that sandwich would be extra-special on multigrain bread.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 8, 2009)

middie said:


> I haven't been to Lola's yet. When Barbara and maidrite were up here I thought about going there but I suggested another place instead. Will keep Lola's in mind though.


 
It can be hard to get a reservation and it is expensive but the food was fantastic! Anytime the Northeastern Ohioans want to go, let me know and I will try to make it.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

I've heard great things about Lola.  Maybe someday I'll make it to Cleveland again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> That sounds like a great sandwich, but I wouldn't put it on a croissant. I have never understood why Americans want to toast and butter the already buttery and cunchy (if made right) croissant, or splitting them horizontally for a sandwich. Now, if you want to stuff them before baking, that's a horse of a different color.
> I think that sandwich would be extra-special on multigrain bread.


 
LOL - 'cause it's good?  I agree, no need to toast and butter, but, that wasn't mentioned.  I'll take the above sandwich minus the avocado though, on a coissant, cause...well, I'm an American ?...or you can stuff it...that couldn't be bad either...


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> LOL - 'cause it's good? I agree, no need to toast and butter, but, that wasn't mentioned. I'll take the above sandwich minus the avocado though, on a coissant, cause...well, I'm an American ?...or you can stuff it...that couldn't be bad either...


 
Okay.... for me, good croissants are so rich and buttery I like 'em best all by themselves! I like to "unroll" them and pull off the pieces.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> That sounds like a great sandwich, but I wouldn't put it on a croissant.  I have never understood why Americans want to toast and butter the already buttery and cunchy (if made right) croissant, or splitting them horizontally for a sandwich.  Now, if you want to stuff them before baking, that's a horse of a different color.
> I think that sandwich would be extra-special on multigrain bread.



*I have gorgonzola and Cabrales blue cheese, apples, pears, walnuts, leaf lettuce,avocados and tomatoes on hand.  AND Milton's Sprouted Multi-Grain Bread (my favorite) from Trader Joes.  This will definitely be lunch today but I want to do this one on a croissant maybe later next week.  I LOVE anything on a croissant, but I agree,  I never butter them. 

Will let you know later this afternoon how the sandwich turned out. *


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Okay.... for me, good croissants are so rich and buttery I like 'em best all by themselves! I like to "unroll" them and pull off the pieces.


 
I see the problem now June - I probably have never had a truly worth-while, well-made, croissant.  Every croissant served as a sandwich here has been previously frozen.  I do know of one bakery - will have to run by there after work to see if they make croissants.  Now, telling me how you unroll them and pull off that flaky, buttery goodness is simply mean!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 8, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I see the problem now June - I probably have never had a truly worth-while, well-made, croissant.  Every croissant served as a sandwich here has been previously frozen.  I do know of one bakery - will have to run by there after work to see if they make croissants.  Now, telling me how you unroll them and pull off that flaky, buttery goodness is simply mean!



*OHHHHHH, frozen croissants are the pits. Try to get them from a bakery,  preferably while they're still warm.  OMG!  Sheer heaven.*


----------



## Glorie (Jan 8, 2009)

I adore this combination but I'm allergic to the walnuts - what other nut might go well with this as a salad?


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *OHHHHHH, frozen croissants are the pits. Try to get them from a bakery, preferably while they're still warm. OMG! Sheer heaven.*


 
_EXCEPT!_ have you tasted the ready-to-bake croissants that come frozen from a French baker courtesy of Williams-Sonoma?  They are worth every penny.  You pull them from the freezer the night before and bake them fresh yourself for Sunday brunch. (especially if you are dining alone, so you can be a pig!   They are as good as any I have ever had in France.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

Glorie said:


> I adore this combination but I'm allergic to the walnuts - what other nut might go well with this as a salad?


 
Toasted hazelnuts!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 8, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> _EXCEPT!_ have you tasted the ready-to-bake croissants that come frozen from a French baker courtesy of Williams-Sonoma?  They are worth every penny.  You pull them from the freezer the night before and bake them fresh yourself for Sunday brunch. (especially if you are dining alone, so you can be a pig!   They are as good as any I have ever had in France.



*But the croissants you're talking about are fresh baked so they would be very good.  I'm talking about the ones you defrost and eat.  Not so good.

*


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 8, 2009)

*Okay y'all.  Here the scoop on the sandwich:

Upside:  Very good flavor.  I made one with half of a croissant (just had to do it) and the other one with one slice of multi-grain bread cut in half.  The taste was wonderful and I didn't leave anything out or add anything.
The gorgonzola is a bit overpowering but for me it was a plus.  I love blue cheese.  However because there are so many ingredients, I really couldn't taste the bread or croissant.  

Downside:  It is a very difficult sandwich to eat since you're piling a lot of different things on top of each other.  The walnuts need to be crushed and as far as the tomato goes, forget it.  They're not in season and they have no flavor, they just add bulk. 

The thought ocurred  to me that if I made this sandwich as a wrap it would be terrific.  Great taste, interesting combination AND ithe  stuff won't fall out of it.   I give it  4 stars for taste.*


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *But the croissants you're talking about are fresh baked so they would be very good. I'm talking about the ones you defrost and eat. Not so good.*


 
I can't bring myself to spend calories on those frozen ones.....


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 8, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *Okay y'all.  Here the scoop on the sandwich:
> 
> Upside:  Very good flavor.  I made one with half of a croissant (just had to do it) and the other one with one slice of multi-grain bread cut in half.  The taste was wonderful and I didn't leave anything out or add anything.
> The gorgonzola is a bit overpowering but for me it was a plus.  I love blue cheese.  However because there are so many ingredients, I really couldn't taste the bread or croissant.
> ...



Great!!  Oh, on the croissants.. I generally wouldn't cut all the way through.. help hold it together.  I know is great with apples and I like pears more than apples.  The cheese even goes better with pears than apple to me.   The tomato.. if they are fresh... yummy but really not needed. 

Making this as a wrap is GREAT idea...  What a great summer lunch...


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 9, 2009)

Peaches or nectarines would be a great sub for the pears in the summertime.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 12, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> _EXCEPT!_ have you tasted the ready-to-bake croissants that come frozen from a French baker courtesy of Williams-Sonoma? They are worth every penny. You pull them from the freezer the night before and bake them fresh yourself for Sunday brunch. (especially if you are dining alone, so you can be a pig!  They are as good as any I have ever had in France.


 
That is nice to know. I often wondered.


----------



## fourx (Jan 13, 2009)

Glorie said:


> I adore this combination but I'm allergic to the walnuts - what other nut might go well with this as a salad?


 
I have made this often with rockett/aragula in place of the walnuts- so, rockett, pears and blue cheese. ..very yummy.
Xcuse me if this has been posted prior in this thread, I havn't had time to read everything yet.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 14, 2009)

fourx said:


> I have made this often with rockett/aragula in place of the walnuts- so, rockett, pears and blue cheese. ..very yummy.
> Xcuse me if this has been posted prior in this thread, I havn't had time to read everything yet.


 
How do you sub a salad green for a nut?  Isn't that like apples and oranges?


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> How do you sub a salad green for a nut?  Isn't that like apples and oranges?


No, it is like apples and chives.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 14, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> How do you sub a salad green for a nut?  Isn't that like apples and oranges?



*I noticed that too but wasn't going to touch it.  I'm in enough hot water with my 'thrift shop" and "cell phone"  threads.   *


----------

